# One, two & three.



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Early this AM the wife tells me that there is a doe on the side of the house with a fawn, as I look out we spot twins. A few minutes later as I am getting the camera ready I hear, O my gosh, she is having another one. 

Count em, not one, not two but three fawns she has. We watch her clean up
the last one and within minutes they start moving around. 

I am not sure if the last photo is one of the triplets. Its been in the yard for the past couple of hours and I don't see the other 2 anywhere.


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice shots!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That's cool.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome, great pic. Congrats!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Oh, so precious!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Thx for sharing, nature is awesome!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Found this one in the yard this morning.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

those are great shots!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the comments. I think we have 5 fawns around the yard and a couple more does that look like they are ready to pop. Great time of the year for watching wildlife.


----------

